# Let us Play the Initial Game...



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

I really like this fun game.

Starting with a first and last (family) name, the second name should start with the last names first initial.

Like Paris Hilton

The second name would be Harry Potter

All right let's start! Names can be actors, political figures, writers, family, friends. It will be fun!


First name: Brad Pitt


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Perry Mason


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

Marcia Wallace


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Will Smith


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Sarah   Silverman


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Sam Waterston


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2020)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Selena Gomez


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2020)

George Watts


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

George Clooney


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

Carol  Burnett


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

William Shakespeare


----------



## Repondering (May 10, 2020)

*Sylvia Plath *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Paul Bunyon


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Babe  Ruth


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Raquel Welch


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

Wayne Newton


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)

Neil Diamond


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Dolly Parton


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Perry Mason


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Matt Damon


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2020)

Donna Douglas


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## peramangkelder (May 21, 2020)

Denise Drysdale (well known TV personality in Oz)


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2020)

Donna  Reed


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Robert Redford


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2020)

Rita  Hayworth


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Henry Ford


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Sarah Harris (well known daytime TV personality in Oz)


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

Hilary  Swank


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Sharon Stone


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Ceege (Jun 1, 2020)

Steven Wright


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Will Smith


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Steve  McQueen


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Mark Harmon


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

Harry Truman


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Donald Duck


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

David Cassidy

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2020)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

henry winkler


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Wally Cox


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

Conrad Hilton


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

Harry Potter


----------



## Ceege (Jun 9, 2020)

Peter Graves


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

George Clooney


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Connie Francis


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

fred flintstone


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Frank  Sinatra


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)

Samantha Fox


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Fran  Drescher


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

Donald Duck


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 22, 2020)

David McCallum


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

mary tyler-moore


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2020)

Marlon Brando


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 24, 2020)

Brad Pitt


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Perry Mason


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Mary Berry


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bob Newhart


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Nancy Drew


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2020)

David Hassellhoff


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Helen Hunt


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Harrison Ford


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2020)

Fabian  Forte


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Freddy Mercury


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2020)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)

alicia silverstone


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

*Sylvester Stallone*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)

Sharon  Stone


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Sally Field


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Delete


----------



## Ceege (Jul 3, 2020)

Frances Farmer


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

Freddy Krueger


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Kitty Carlisle


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)

Clark  Gable


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

Larry  Bird


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

bambam flintstone


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2020)

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Frederick Douglas


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2020)

*Don Rickles *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

rob ford


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

Frida  Kahlo

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

katey hoffman

h


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

Heidi Klum


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2020)

Kevin Costner


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Connie Stevens


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

sylvester stallone


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Steve  Wozniak


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

william shatner


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve  McQueen

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 4, 2020)

Marlee Matlin


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

meg ryan


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)

Robert  Young


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Yvonne de Carlo


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

carl reiner


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2020)

Rob Roy


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2020)

Roy Rogers


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2020)

Reba  McEntire


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

mickey mouse


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Moe Howard....of the Three Stooges fame


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Howie Mandel


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Mickey Roarke


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Robert Redford


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

Robert De Niro


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Dick   Clark


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2020)

Carl Sagan


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Suzanne Somers


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Sharon Stone


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Sharon Osborne


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

john denver


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2021)

Daniel  Boone


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Bob Barker


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

Barry Cryer


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2021)

Clark Kent


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2021)

Kevin Baker


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

Barbra Walters


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Will Rogers*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve McQueen


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Mack Sennett


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 11, 2021)

Stanley Kowalski


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2021)

Kenny  Rogers


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Richard Burton


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Burt  Reynolds


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Ray Milland


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Malcolm Frazer


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2022)

Freddie  Mercury


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Miranda Kerr


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2022)

Kirk  Douglas


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Donna Summers


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Sam Brown


----------



## Seren (Oct 1, 2022)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Samual David


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Emily  Post


----------

